# Cohiba Red Dot Corona Cigar Review - A decent smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great construction on this stick. Smoked as nice as any cigar I've had. Ash was tight, and the burn was razor sharp the entire time. The cigar w...

Read the full review here: Cohiba Red Dot Corona Cigar Review - A decent smoke


----------

